# Christians and Holloween



## GETHEALTHY (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, so I posted this on facebook earlier and made a lot of folks upset! LOL! 

Ok, I know some folks are not going to like this....If we are Christians, why do we allow our Children to participate in Holloween. I reviewed the history of the day again and it was started by the Druids and involved dressing up to influence spirits and demons. I'm not talking about Church Fall Festivals, even though I have reservations about that too.  


Here is what I was taught and have learned through further research:

"The American celebration rests upon Scottish and Irish folk customs which can be traced in direct line from pre-Christian times. Although Halloween has become a night of rollicking fun, superstitious spells, and eerie games which people take only half seriously, its beginnings were quite otherwise. The earliest Halloween celebrations were held by the Druids in honor of Samhain, Lord of the dead, whose festival fell on November 1."
"It was a Druidic belief that on the eve of this festival, Saman [Samhain], lord of death, called together the wicked souls [spirits] that within the past 12 months had been condemned to inhabit the bodies of animals."
"The Druids, an order of priests in ancient Gaul and Britain, believed that on Halloween, ghosts, spirits, fairies, witches, and elves came out to harm people. They thought the cat was sacred and believed that cats had once been human beings but were changed as a punishment for evil deeds. From these Druidic beliefs come the present-day use of witches, ghosts, and cats in Halloween festivities."
Halloween "was the night for the universal walking about of all sorts of spirits, fairies, and ghosts, all of whom had liberty on that night."
The pagans believed that on one night of the year the souls of the dead returned to their original homes. "There was a prevailing belief among all nations that at death the souls of good men were taken possession of by good spirits and carried to paradise, but the souls of wicked men were left to wander in the space between the earth and moon, or consigned to the unseen world. These wandering spirits were in the habit of haunting the living...But there were means by which these ghosts might be exorcised.
To exorcise these ghosts, that is, to free yourself from their supposed evil sway, you would have to set out food-give the demons a treat-and provide shelter for them during the night. If they were satisfied with your treat, it was believed they would leave you in peace. If food and shelter were not provided, or if they were not satisfied,these spirits, it was believed, would "trick" you by casting an evil spell on you and cause havoc.

The 18th chapter of the book of Deuteronomy, {v v 10-13} very explicitly forbids Christians to have anything to do with witchcraft, spiritism or the demonic. In verse 10 of that chapter we read: "There shall not be found among you anyone that maketh his son or his daughter to pass through the fire {this has reference to the worship of the pagan god Moloch which was state worship}, or that useth divination {a false and pagan counterpart of prophecy; the art or act of foretelling secret knowledge, especially of the future}, or an observer of times {astrology}, or an enchanter, {to cast under a spell; charm; enrapture; to chant [magic words]}, or a witch {divinations in connection with the worship of idolatrous and demoniacal powers}, or a charmer {a fabricator of material charms or amulets to be worn especially around the neck, as a charm against evil or injury}, or a consulter with evil spirits {an inquirer by a familiar spirit}, or a wizard {a false prophet, especially a conjurer. One who summons a devil by oath, incantation or magic spell}, or a necromancer {one who in one form or another seeks to find information by consulting the dead}."
_"Thou shalt not learn to do aftr their abominations..."{Deuteronomy 18:9}. Regard not them that have fimiliar spirits, neithr seek after wizards, to be defiled by them: I am the Lord your God" {Laviticus 19:31}.
_It is obvious that the elements, symbols, and traditions of the Halloween observance with its emphasis upon goblins and demons, witches and skeletons, ghosts and apparitions rising from cemeteries constitute a dabbling with the very things which Scripture forbids to God's people and an open invitation to demonic activity.
It is at this point that many will say, "But we don't worship demons or Halloween. It doesn't mean the same thing today as it did in the past. It's now just a harmless, innocent time of fun for the children and the young people."
Yet, history clearly shows that Halloween is unmistakably a "religious" {pagan and Roman} holiday. Religion is the adoration, obedience and service rendered to the object of one's worship. It presupposes profession, practice, or observance of whatever belief and practice-in this case Halloween-as required by some superior authority. It is indisputably clear that Halloween is not commanded or sanctioned by Jehovah God-the _true Christian's_ Superior Authority-in the Scriptures.
_"Abstain from all appearances of evil" {I Thessalonians 5:22}.
"And many that believed came and confessed, and shewed their deds. Many of them also which used curious arts brought their boods together, and burned them before all men" {Acts 19:18, 19}.
"Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God" {I Corinthians 10:31}.
_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 31, 2009)

GETHEALTHY said:


> Ok, so I posted this on facebook earlier and made a lot of folks upset! LOL!
> 
> Ok, I know some folks are not going to like this....If we are Christians, why do we allow our Children to participate in Holloween. I reviewed the history of the day again and it was started by the Druids and involved dressing up to influence spirits and demons. I'm not talking about Church Fall Festivals, even though I have reservations about that too.
> 
> ...


I just don't know why some christians do this.....it's just beyond me


----------



## divya (Nov 1, 2009)

Preach! Thank you Gethealthy. We have specific instruction from the Lord to avoid Halloween and anything related.



Nice & Wavy said:


> I just don't know why some christians do this.....it's just beyond me



I think sometimes we as Christians don't study enough. The Scriptures are truly a light unto our paths, if only we would spend more time in it - myself included. We would find guidance on so many issues of life. Of course, the next step is acceptance...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2009)

Can Light walk with darkness?  

As a Christian, whom do we serve?  If God be God serve Him, if baal be god, serve baal.   There's no in between.  There are things that those who love God should not participate in.  

Halloween which is a witch's holiday, is truly one that does not belong among Christians.  

Since when do we entertain the powers of darkness?  And then get upset when it's 'called' out for what it is?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2009)

divya said:


> Preach! Thank you Gethealthy. We have specific instruction from the Lord to avoid Halloween and anything related.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think sometimes we as Christians don't study enough.* The Scriptures are truly a light unto our paths, if only we would spend more time in it - myself included. We would find guidance on so many issues of life. Of course, the next step is acceptance...


@ the bolded, this is true for God's word does say to study to show yourself approved.  It also says, 'my people perish for lack of knowledge'. 

*However...*

Some things are just plain obvious!  Halloween makes absolutely no secret about what it's celebrating.  

The costumes and party themes are all obviously set up with darkness as it's foundation and purpose with witches, demons, spells, skeletons, ghosts, howlings, dark and eery themes in the costumes and decorations... 

I mean come on now, Christians are that ignorant of darkness and demonic activity ? ? ?   

It's the complete and total opposite of Jesus ! ! !  How much studying is needed to be aware of that?  

This is not directed at you divya....      I'm just making a point about the lame excuses that too many are trying to fall back upon.


----------



## divya (Nov 1, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> @ the bolded, this is true for God's word does say to study to show yourself approved.  It also says, 'my people perish for lack of knowledge'.
> 
> *However...*
> 
> ...



I totally agree!! It's really obvious! And you have made it so plain. Why would we who believe in Jesus, the Light of the world, go and celebrate darkness?

...but you know, there is always the attempt to say "well the Bible doesn't say anything about that."  Yes it does!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2009)

divya said:


> I totally agree!! It's really obvious! And you have made it so plain. Why would we who believe in Jesus, the Light of the world, go and celebrate darkness?
> 
> *...but you know, there is always the attempt to say "well the Bible doesn't say anything about that." Yes it does!*


 
    That's the major 'excape' clause.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Nov 1, 2009)

Amen! *No man can serve two masters*: for either he will hate the one, and love the other; or else he will hold to the one, and despise the other. Ye cannot serve God and mammon. Matthew 6:24



Shimmie said:


> Can Light walk with darkness?
> 
> As a Christian, whom do we serve? *If God be God serve Him, if baal be god, serve baal. There's no in between. *There are things that those who love God should not participate in.
> 
> ...


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 1, 2009)

______________________


----------



## brg240 (Nov 1, 2009)

I didn't read that (sorry) because well I have to get ready for church  I'm assuming it's talking about Halloween being/starting as a pagan/druid holiday or something?

I never celebrated Halloween (my parents didn't let us) nor would I let my hypothetical kids celebrate it. I don't think of it as a light holiday. :/ 

That said my mom started giving out candy a couple years ago. She puts tracks/scriptures on the candy and prays over them before she gives them out. I like her idea actually. While I liked going to Hallelujah night/Christian alternatives as a kid I know that no one but Christians really go to them so it kinda makes a Christian bubble. Yeah fellowship is good and all but you don't reach people that way.  Anyway you can disagree with this just telling you another idea.


----------



## goldielocs (Nov 1, 2009)

ITA- my daughter has been telling people about the history of Halloween to everyone who asks her what she was going to dress up as and she's only 8.  My little evangelist!!!

If an 8 year old can accept and live by the truth then adults have no excuse.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 1, 2009)

Many churches encourage the celebration and have parties for the children. Its pretty sad.


----------



## Ladybelle (Nov 1, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Many churches encourage the celebration and have parties for the children. Its pretty sad.


 
I was going to ask about this, so this also makes it a disgrace to God to offer the alternatives? Like, "trunk or treat" which is offered at a lot of churches as an alternative to the "trick or treating" kids would usually do? I've went to one and it's more like a fall festival than any halloween celebration. 

In order to truly honor God, it means one should not participate in ANY halloween related festivity?Even if you aren't participating in the ghoul and ghostly part of halloween?  No candy for the kiddos, no nothing???  

We don't celebrate halloween, but I do buy the kids candy and we make candied apples- is that wrong?   

Thanks for the article!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Nov 1, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Many churches encourage the celebration and have parties for the children. Its pretty sad.


 
I don't see a problem with churches turning the celebration into something positive.  

Just like Halloween has pagan origins, both Christmas and Easter also have pagan origins but we still celebrate them; although our intent is different when we celebrate it.  

Why not focus on the intent of the celebration...


----------



## Ladybelle (Nov 1, 2009)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> I don't see a problem with churches turning the celebration into something positive.
> 
> Just like Halloween has pagan origins, both Christmas and Easter also have pagan origins but we still celebrate them; although our intent is different when we celebrate it.
> 
> *Why not focus on the intent of the celebration*...


 
Good point, thanks for saying that.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 1, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> @ the bolded, this is true for God's word does say to study to show yourself approved. It also says, 'my people perish for lack of knowledge'.
> 
> *However...*
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, I believe that a lot of Christians are ignorant of demonic activity. And it is sad. I remember as a kid how we used to watch horror movies, I used to love them! The funny thing is, God eventually grew me up to have a strong gift of discernment, and a to be a "seer" if you will. The spirit realm is nothing and I mean nothing to play with. Which just emphasizes why we need to separate ourselves and children from this evil holiday. I agree too with what you said about how obvious Haloween is in demonic activity...any time a "season" announces itself with all sorts of demonic movies on tv and in theaters and we never question why the bulk of this stuff comes on this time of year???? I've tried to get family members to see Halloween for what it is, they just think I am being deep. Oh well.

For the ladies who still want to have parties for children...I understand that kids want to be kids, and when they see all of the festivity, they want to be a part...my Mom used to have costume parties at our house for us. I grew up in the late 70's and 80's when people were tampering with candy and doing stupid stuff like putting needles in candy bars! So she would bake and purchase goodies and everyone would come to our house. No ghoulish costumes on us ever. Some may still disagree, but that is what we did. I don't have children yet, but I think that I would probably do something along these lines in the future, and put a biblical spin on it, i.e., people do bible characters/bible plays with the kids.


----------



## goldielocs (Nov 1, 2009)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> I don't see a problem with churches turning the celebration into something positive.
> 
> Just like Halloween has pagan origins, *both Christmas and Easter also have pagan origins but we still celebrate them; although our intent is different when we celebrate it. *
> 
> Why not focus on the intent of the celebration...


 

I know I'm in the minority, but we don't celebrate any of them for that reason. Halloween was never intended for Christians in any way, shape, form or fashion.  Now Christmas and Easter are a whole other animal.  Many feel they are important and are willing to sweep their pagan histories under a rug. I'm not one of them...

As for intent, I personally don't think that matters if you recognize something is wrong.  I put it in the same category as telling a white lie. It may spare someone's feelings, but it's still a lie.

We don't allow our daughter to participate in harvest festivals because children need to realize that there are times when you will not have an alternative for saying no to something that is not lined up with what God commands us.  

There is no alternative to honoring God.
There is no alternative to saying no to sex before marriage.
There is no alternative to telling the truth.
There is no alternative to respecting and obeying parents.

I see this issue as something much deeper than participating in a pagan holiday. It's a soul issue of honoring God and I think our children need to learn this at an earlier age.  That is why young people leave the faith once they get into college.  We've taught them that alternatives to Christ are ok.

I'm now off my soapbox... have a blessed day.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll post a link to the history of Halloween

http://www.history.com/content/halloween/real-story-of-halloween

It wasn't created by/for Christians..but if you look at the Church's involvement... what it did was created an "alternative" to darkness, to turn something negative into a positive. Today, the perverted origins still exists but the churches have always offered alternatives. Not an "alternate" way to celebrate Halloween...which I feel is the consensus here. But another way... That's not entertaining darkness, it's fighting it.

Isn't that what Christianity is all about? Drawing others from the darkness to the marvelous light?  

I personally don't celebrate Halloween or do any of those festivals either. But for churches and believers to stand by and do nothing, stay shut at home while the heathens are out wreaking havoc isn't the way to go IMHO. Having events at church where children can still enjoy themselves while being told Jesus loves them is one way to counter Halloween.

As they say, if they ain't in church, they're on the street. 






goldielocs said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but we don't celebrate any of them for that reason. Halloween was never intended for Christians in any way, shape, form or fashion.  Now Christmas and Easter are a whole other animal.  Many feel they are important and are willing to sweep their pagan histories under a rug. I'm not one of them...
> 
> As for intent, I personally don't think that matters if you recognize something is wrong.  I put it in the same category as telling a white lie. It may spare someone's feelings, but it's still a lie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

Then, why buy candy for the kids on THIS day of all days? Wouldn't even that small gesture been seen as a form of celebration? Hmmm....




asuperwoman said:


> We don't celebrate halloween, but I do buy the kids candy and we make candied apples- is that wrong?
> 
> Thanks for the article!


----------



## divya (Nov 1, 2009)

It's more about what exactly done at the churches. I see nothing wrong with having a program teaching children about why not to celebrate Halloween or some other Christ-centered social event. But I think we tread on dangerous ground when we have them come to church basically to get candy, as some churches do.


----------



## Tee (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just don't know why some christians do this.....it's just beyond me





Shimmie said:


> Can Light walk with darkness?
> 
> As a Christian, whom do we serve?  If God be God serve Him, if baal be god, serve baal.   There's no in between.  There are things that those who love God should not participate in.
> 
> ...


It is funny I was just discussing this with a coworker.  My child never has and never will _while under my roof_ celebrate Halloween.  It is against our beliefs.   

My child understands the history and never has felt left out.  Education and understanding is the key.


----------



## Ladybelle (Nov 1, 2009)

Laela said:


> Then, why buy candy for the kids on THIS day of all days? Wouldn't even that small gesture been seen as a form of celebration? Hmmm....


 


I think that sometimes we can take things too far. If we know the bible as well as we say we do, then we all know that even Christ celebrated. He was not some stiff, uptight, person who didn't enjoy celebrating.

If God had his way, Christians would celebrate waaay more than we do now. We'd celebrate his goodness, his rising up from death, the saving of every soul, being alive...................  

Just exactly what does this scripture mean? , "*Rejoice always, pray without ceasing, in everything give thanks,for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you."*_* 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 -* _


Even in Halloween, we can find a reason to thank God:

I thank God for the opportunity to know that he is greater than evil & that nothing shall by any means hurt me or my children, not serpents, scorpions or all the powers of the enemy. (Luke 10:19)
I thank God that he protects every trick-or-treater during the one day of the year where crime rates and vandalism rates are at there highest, 
and while me & the kids munch on our candy we thank God for being soooooo very sweet to us! 
so, *If I had to give a reason for buying my children candy during this time of year, it would be because they are obedient children who don't rebel against why they aren't allowed to go trick-or-treating or dress up in costumes. I reward them, not celebrate the holiday. They don't beg for it or ask for it, just another opportunity for us to spend time together as a family.*


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

ITA with your post in its entirety.... Amen

So, what we do *instead*, what churches do *instead*... also be seen as celebratory by others, when it is not.  It's not good to celebrate Halloween in any form, at all. What you chose to do *instead *was spend time with your family and reward your children for not participating.... 

That was my point... 




asuperwoman said:


> I think that sometimes we can take things too far. If we know the bible as well as we say we do, then we all know that even Christ celebrated. He was not some stiff, uptight, person who didn't enjoy celebrating.
> 
> If God had his way, Christians would celebrate waaay more than we do now. We'd celebrate his goodness, his rising up from death, the saving of every soul, being alive...................
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 1, 2009)

We can have our own celebrations, but why have them on the same days the rest of the world does? Are we allowed to compromise to bring non-believers into the fold? Or are we compromising to feel a part of the world?


----------



## goldielocs (Nov 1, 2009)

Laela said:


> I'll post a link to the history of Halloween
> 
> http://www.history.com/content/halloween/real-story-of-halloween
> 
> ...


 
If Christ is the focus of the event, I have no problem with it, but many times that is not the case.  There's candy, costumes and games... Sounds like the same things they are doing in the streets.  Not one harvest festival I've ever been to does anything more than offer candy and treats.

What should Christians do? Counter Halloween by teaching its evils from the pulpit, give away CD recordings of the message, make it the focus of Sunday school during October or even have an event where children are involved helping the less fortunate or packing care boxes for troops/ missionaries. 

As far as "standing by and doing nothing"- what do I need to do on a holiday that means nothing to me? The more attention we give it, the more we'll feel like we need to do something. Why must we have a harvest festival be on Oct. 31? Because we don't want to feel like we're "missing something."  We are to have nothing to do with darkness so I leave it alone.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

Why not?

Why not celebrate Jesus on Halloween, Christmas, whenever. Why keep the church doors closed just because it happens to fall on a day others celebrate something else? I don't get that...can you explain? I don't see compromise, I see opportunity. 




Nymphe said:


> We can have our own celebrations,* but why have them on the same days the rest of the world does? Are* we allowed to compromise to bring non-believers into the fold? Or are we compromising to feel a part of the world?


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

..and that's all I'm saying.



goldielocs said:


> If Christ is the focus of the event, I have no problem with it,


----------



## goldielocs (Nov 1, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> If Christ is the focus of the event, I have no problem with it, but many times that is not the case. There's candy, costumes and games... Sounds like the same things they are doing in the streets. Not one harvest festival I've ever been to does anything more than offer candy and treats.


 
Please don't leave out the rest....

I'm not trying to difficult at all.  Please do not take my words and quote parts of sentences to make a point. Thanks.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 1, 2009)

Because every time we compromise, we get burned or led stray. If we were serious about sharing the Gospel during secularized pagan holidays, we would be out there doing it, not safe in a building with other like-minded people.


----------



## aribell (Nov 1, 2009)

I think that the celebration of "Halloween" as a pagan festival only has meaning as such to adults and those who practice paganism.  If a person's conscience is defiled by the belief that something is demonic, then that person should never participate in that thing.

But I don't believe that the origins of Halloween make current trick or treating evil or demonic.  If someone allows their child to dress up as a devil, to play with a Quija board, to visit haunted houses, etc., then that opens that child's spirit to things that are dark and evil.  

Things don't have to be done that way.  Whether it's considered an "alternative" to Halloween or not, we can honor the Lord by acknowledging what is good and pure and fun on any day.

We don't need to mark our actions by what the world is or isn't doing.  What the world is up to is actually irrelevant to what we choose to do.  All we need to do is to continually act, speak, and celebrate in ways that are God-honoring.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you, Nicola. You articulated that very well....


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree...but if a church has regularly scheduled service, are you saying they should close the church and go out among the Trick or Treaters to testify? Actually that's not such a bad idea, either...    I'm not trying to be funny...but where's the compromise? 

The violent taketh by force..if Christians _*really *_were to stand up and be Christians, we could take Halloween off the map....just like it was done historically. For us to sit back and do nothing and "let the heathens" have their day, how effective is that?  I call this the Obama syndrome. Sometimes doing nothing is just as bad.

It's so easy (like parents with children) to tell people what NOT to do, when we can offer no solution. Children learn when we tell them what TO DO, not what NOT to do. 

I think ASuperwoman's children have an effective testimony if they tell other children WHY they stayed home on Halloween, that God is to be celebrated. That's a solution, IMHO. The Bible says This is the day that the Lord has made.... Satan can't claim no DAY. Why allow him to?

I see it this way, if a Christian is not in church or or out trick-or-treating, then they must be home (or at a friends home, etc). If not in church, praising and worshipping, then what are they doing home?

Wouldn't watching horror flicks at home on Halloween be an appearance of evil?
 ( I don't do that nonsense, btw.. LOL)

I'm just saying *when *do Christians start offering solutions?







Nymphe said:


> Because every time we compromise, we get burned or led stray. *If we were serious about sharing the Gospel during secularized pagan holidays, we would be out there doing it, not safe in a building with other like-minded people*.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

I simply quoted the part of your quote that articulated what I'm trying to say... like everyone else here does.

It wasn't an attempt to paraphrase or screw your words. If you thought that was my intent, I apologize for that. 




goldielocs said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielocs*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladybelle (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm loving this thread, I think Christians should talk about stuff like this more often. The more of us on one accord, the better. 



> We can have our own celebrations, but why have them on the same days the rest of the world does? Are we allowed to compromise to bring non-believers into the fold? Or are we compromising to feel a part of the world




We celebrate Christmas with the rest of the world, but how much Christ is there really in Christmas? It seems so very commericialized to me. How many of us really have our children pick out toys to give to children in need? How many of us visit sick babies on Christmas day? Or any of the others things that would be really symbolic of CHRISTmas?  How many of our children need another load of toys that some of them never really play with? As christians of course we are called to be IN this world but not OF this world and indeed there is a difference.  But, how often is that the case? When we shop with everybody else, work like everybody else, talk like everybody else and act like everybody else?  If we were all walking according to our purpose, the saying would be true - and we would be in this world but not of it, most of us reek the world though. That's just IMHO.


----------



## goldielocs (Nov 1, 2009)

asuperwoman said:


> I'm loving this thread, I think Christians should talk about stuff like this more often. The more of us on one accord, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You post reminds me of the conversations my husband and I had before we decided to celebrate Old Testament holidays.  We came to the conclusion that trying to force Christ into Christmas was pointless since it was not meant for Him.  This year has been the first year we've actually been able to stick with all of them and have learned so much.  I understand some think that celebrating them is too legalistic, but I've found the opposite to be true.  All of them focus on family time, teaching your children about God and giving to others in need. The other great thing is that all the OT holidays connect to the NT so connecting them to our Savior has never been a problem.  

Also, Leala, I'm sorry if I came off as snippy before.  This is a subject that is near and dear to my heart. Tempation to sin is a serious thing and I don't see any reason to open a door in our children's hearts that doesn't have to be.

Take care. I'm gonna try to stay off this board long enough to get my homework done.


----------



## GETHEALTHY (Nov 1, 2009)

Usually I try to tread lightly when it comes to church Fall festivals. I understand the point behind them and I do like that it's an alternative. BUT the church should not avoid teaching the truth about the day. I have a problem with churches who are ok with having scary decorations and haunted houses! I have taught my daughter why we do not celebrate and she understands. NOTHING about the day gives a Christian reason to participate. 






Nefertiti0906 said:


> I don't see a problem with churches turning the celebration into something positive.
> 
> Just like Halloween has pagan origins, *both Christmas and Easter also have pagan origins but we still celebrate them*; although our intent is different when we celebrate it.
> 
> Why not focus on the intent of the celebration...


 
This is true, but WHY do we celebrate those days. Again my daughter understands that Christmas is not about a gift or Santa (she's always known that Santa is not real) and easter has nothing to do with eggs or a bunny. Christ is the center of both celebrations. Christ has never been the center of Holloween!




goldielocs said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but we don't celebrate any of them for that reason. Halloween was never intended for Christians in any way, shape, form or fashion. Now Christmas and Easter are a whole other animal. Many feel they are important and are willing to sweep their pagan histories under a rug. I'm not one of them...
> 
> As for intent, I personally don't think that matters if you recognize something is wrong. I put it in the same category as telling a white lie. It may spare someone's feelings, but it's still a lie.
> 
> ...


 
Love that!!



divya said:


> It's more about what exactly done at the churches. I see nothing wrong with *having a program teaching children about why not to celebrate Halloween or some other Christ-centered social event. *But I think we tread on dangerous ground when we have them come to church basically to get candy, as some churches do.


 
I wish more churches did this!




nicola.kirwan said:


> *I think that the celebration of "Halloween" as a pagan festival only has meaning as such to adults and those who practice paganism. *If a person's conscience is defiled by the belief that something is demonic, then that person should never participate in that thing.
> 
> *But I don't believe that the origins of Halloween make current trick or treating evil or demonic*. If someone allows their child to dress up as a devil, to play with a Quija board, to visit haunted houses, etc., then that opens that child's spirit to things that are dark and evil.
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly what the world wants you to believe. That it's a harmless day if you don't celebrate it like history says it should be celebrated. How are you "Set appart" if your in the mix of the celebration with the rest of the world?


----------



## GETHEALTHY (Nov 1, 2009)

asuperwoman said:


> I'm loving this thread, I think Christians should talk about stuff like this more often. The more of us on one accord, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree. I hate to say it but I think Christians have allowed the world to slowy pull Christ out of Christmas. So now our children can't even go to school and say Merry Christmas, it's Happy Holidays! No longer do they have school Chirstmas plays/programs, It's a holiday program and they can't talk about religion! I have made it a point to have my Youth/Teen choir members hold a clothing and Toy drive this year and give to those in need. But I also plan to let this only be the start of year round giving.


----------



## aribell (Nov 1, 2009)

GETHEALTHY said:


> This is exactly what the world wants you to believe. That it's a harmless day if you don't celebrate it like history says it should be celebrated. How are you "Set appart" if your in the mix of the celebration with the rest of the world?


 
Because the little girl who gets excited about dressing up as Ariel the Mermaid to go get candy from her neighbors is not celebrating a pagan holiday, inwardly or outwardly.  Personally, I would be more concerned with causing my children to see evil in the actions of themselves and their friends where neither evil intent nor action is present.  Because what was pure innocence to a child's mind would be come evil to her, and unnecessarily so.  But that's my perspective.

The way that we're set apart is to do things that are positively honoring to God, not just reacting by going in the opposite direction of whatever the world is doing.  God told us the way that we are to be set apart--obey His commands.  If we do that, we won't have to do anything else to be set apart.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> ITA- my daughter has been telling people about the history of Halloween to everyone who asks her what she was going to dress up as and she's only 8. My little evangelist!!!
> 
> If an 8 year old can accept and live by the truth then adults have no excuse.


Now if an 8 year old 'baby' has this wisdom and revelation, what on earth is wrong with the grown folks.   

But then, God did say, "... a child shall lead "    

  and   for your babygirl.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 1, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Now if an 8 year old 'baby' has this wisdom and revelation, what on earth is wrong with the grown folks.
> 
> But then, God did say, "... a child shall lead "
> 
> and   for your babygirl.


Love your siggy, Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2009)

joy2day said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> *I believe that a lot of Christians are ignorant of demonic activity. And it is sad.*
> 
> ...


 
Good post!   

Growing up, I never liked 'eery' or goulish things.  I remember allowing my youngest sister (who was a horror movie fan) talk me into watching the exorcist with her (she had seen the movie 50-11 or so times and loved it); as for me, I'd never seen it; and let's just say, I was afraid to go to bathroom before, during and after it was on.   

Our dad had this huge house and for weeks, she had to come into the bathroom with me so that I could wash my hair.      And trust me, she used it to her advantage; with the full neck turn.   

All to say that God had no problem teaching me about the evils of Halloween.  

As for folks not seeing the obvious.... erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love your siggy, Shimmie!


Thanks Angel... 

It was in an email someone sent me.  I love looking at the colors of blue; it's so peaceful.  God's Peace bearing an 'Olive Branch'.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree. I'm so disappointed with how so many of my Christian friends have acted this Halloween. One of them had the nerve to ask me, "What are you doing for Halloween?" I looked at him and was like "I don't celebrate Halloween." He was like "Oh." I didn't know what to say. It seems so obvious to me. In fact, just hearing or thinking about this "holiday" irritates me.

On the church "Fall Festival" I have mixed feelings. On the one hand I can see trying to provide a "Christian alternative" to the event, but it still just seems like a perversion of darkness rather than a light in the darkness in most cases ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2009)

rafikichick92 said:


> *I agree. I'm so disappointed with how so many of my Christian friends have acted this Halloween.*
> 
> One of them had the nerve to ask me, "What are you doing for Halloween?" I looked at him and was like "I don't celebrate Halloween." He was like "Oh." I didn't know what to say. It seems so obvious to me. In fact, just hearing or thinking about this "holiday" irritates me.
> 
> On the church "Fall Festival" I have mixed feelings.  On the one hand I can see trying to provide a "Christian alternative" to the event, but it still just seems like a perversion of darkness rather than a light in the darkness in most cases ...


 
   We are both >>> here <<< with this.   

I want to put some of them in the 'time-out' corner.


----------

